# Night Circus Ticket Booth



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

1st Prop of the season done! We are building for a Night Circus theme area this year and just finished this ticket booth. Up next is a life size Jack in The Box and a Kissing Booth.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's great!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that is awesome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your work, as usual, is Top Notch!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's beautiful, Rania!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super impressed!
You hit it out of the park big time!!!


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

That looks great! Love the look at night!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Superb, I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This booth is so awesome! Love the lighting also.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Nailed that old-school carny look too! Love the "TICKETS" letter cutouts at the top...nice detail and the night shots really wow!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

^^ What they all said!^^
That is just gorgeous!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Killing it big time Dudette!!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow! That's a lovely piece of work!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, fantastic work!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Love it! Nice work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Perfect Rania


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Always impressive!


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

This is beautiful! Seriously one of my favorite things I've seen on the forum!


----------



## Davesd33 (Sep 2, 2014)

VERY nice!!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

That is so great. I would place that in the corner of my living room in the off season. It's really a work of art.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

That is wicked looking! Nice.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

That is so perfect! I love it- it's like it came off the set of a horror movie.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone! It means so much to hear from all you amazingly talented people!


----------

